# S13 with Mazda Velocity Red



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Mates project car - straight off the gun, no polish










More pics here:
http://www.ipixel.com.au/sillbeer/


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

looks good. :thumbup:


----------

